# Lazy Food Prep



## choclatechef (Nov 27, 2004)

I am sure there have been times when you wanted to put a meal together quickly, without a whole lot of prep work.  Why go through all the trouble of washing peeling your onions and garlic; washing your celery, seeding your peppers, peeling your carrots, etc.? 

I know I don’t.  When they are on sale, or freshly picked from the garden, I do my prep work.  On a day when all I have to do to prepare supper is to heat up some left overs, I will sit in front of the tv and peel tons of garlic and a bag or two of onions [on a washable tv tray] while watching Discovery Home or Food Network.  Then I go in the kitchen and wash them.  I put whole garlic cloves in a zip lock freezer bag and toss them in the freezer.  I cut my onions into quarters and put them in a zip lock freezer bag.  Same thing with tomatoes, or I will take a bunch of fresh mushrooms, clean them, and freeze them also. 

Other times, I will clean a whole bag or two of celery, and cut them into sticks.  Into a freezer bag they go.  I seed green or whatever kind of pepper I like, and freeze them in a freezer bag.  

I will peel a bag or two of carrots, blanch them, and freeze them also, or pumpkin, or cabbage, or whatever.

Then, if I decide I want to make soup, or stew, or anything that needs any of these ingredients – they are right at hand, without an ounce of effort on my part.  

I don’t even defrost them.  I take out however much I need for the meal and return the rest to the freezer.  If I have to chop or slice them, I just run a little warm water on the vegetables in a colander, and then chop or slice them.  It does not matter if they are still a little frozen inside, or they are not crisp; if you are cooking with them.

Every other week or so, I try to do some prep work ahead of time.  I even will grate oranges, or lemons and freeze that for recipes that I might want to use.  

Today, I will peel and core and slice a basket of pears I received as a gift, to freeze for a dessert later on.

What are your lazy food prep hints?


----------



## beaulana2 (Nov 27, 2004)

When I have meat to freeze I freeze the marinade with it.  I do not have much ideas but I will be using some of yours


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## debthecook (Nov 27, 2004)

You're good Chocolate Chef!


----------



## debthecook (Nov 27, 2004)

I make my own Sofrito about 3 times a year. This is a tremendous quantity I put in cup sized tupperware freezer containers.

Sofrito

25 aji dulce (Puerto Rican sweet peppers) seeds removed
1 bunch recaito (Puerto Rican cilantro) washed
1 head garlic, all cloves peeled and cleaned
1 bunch cilantro washed
1 bunch parsley washed
4 green peppers seeded chopped
4 red peppers seeded chopped
3 large white onions peeled chopped
1 large jar of olives with pimento
1 large jar of capers with liquid
Juice of 4 sour orange
3 tbs oregano

Blenderize all, adding water as needed to blenderize. Pour into large bowl, mix up well. Pour cupfuls into freezer containers.


----------



## Lifter (Nov 27, 2004)

Good thoughts "chocolate chef"...here's a thought...

Your EVOO is on the shelf in the cupboard, and its got no issues with "keeping"...

Likewise, you can have a ton of garlic sitting downstairs in a long coiled "braid", that will likely last until next year...

You have, or can buy, parsley, sage, rosemary, marjoram, bay leaves ("laurel" as I was told in Rome this year...something I rest on, on occaision!)

Anyways, if you want to skin out your garlic while watching TV, you can douse it in olive oil and this "preserve it", while getting "flavoured olive oil" in the process...and of course the garlic is "usable" at any given place, time or opportunity, and if a bit "mushy", can still be minced or grated...adding the miniscule amount of EVOO that this carries to a "recipe" is pretty much ignorable to the bigger picture...

And so if you have the time, containers, shelf space and/or interest to take it one step further, you could pour off the EVOO into a new container with all those garlic juices, and add some herbs (if you didn't ant to add same herbs to the original container!)...best done with fresh herbs, BTW, IMOHO, but work it out for yourself, where you get "happy" with the results...if you, like me, are doing "menu planning" a week or so in advance, and "contemplating" "cooking technique" at the same time, then taking some garlic adultered EVOO, and letting it "sit" with some (fresh) herbs for a week or so can lead to some startling great results in various recipes...can get you an "edge", especially where you seem to understand that the "life" of "cayenne", for instance, in a jar of powdered product is "about 6 months", unless you mix it up with something...fairly immediately!  A two year old container of "poultry seasoning" is deader than dog doo doo, in termsof aspiring to "flavouring anything"

And I love what you are writing about, in the idea of time saving measures and using "down time" to get "lightspeed", when you want and need it!

I'd eat at your table anyday!

Lifter


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2004)

I would exercise extreme caution when making garlic or herb flavored olive oils.  

Herbs or garlic in oil is an ideal breeding ground for botulism-deadly to humans.  Any flavored oils you make should be refrigerated and used witin 10 days to two weeks.


----------



## Lifter (Nov 27, 2004)

HMMM!

And the stores sell so many of them...

And we should all understand what happens to EVOO in the fridge, let alone garlic...

While this has never poisoned me, I'll take Andy M.'s advice as a study...anyone else want in on this question?

Lifter


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> HMMM!
> 
> And the stores sell so many of them...
> 
> Lifter



Yes, the stores sell commercially processed flavored oils that deal with the botulism issue.  This is a process not readily available to the home cook.

I've seem several references to sites that support my statement.  I'll try to find them and post here.


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 28, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> And I love what you are writing about, in the idea of time saving measures and using "down time" to get "lightspeed", when you want and need it!
> 
> I'd eat at your table anyday!
> Lifter



Oh Lifter, you are a real sweetie and a cook/scholar!


----------



## debthecook (Nov 28, 2004)

Safety First in Making Flavored Oils and Vinegars 
By Libby Colbert, Colorado State University 
Cooperative Extension, Arapahoe County 
August 4, 2000 

Homemade flavored vinegars and oils can enhance recipes the healthy way without the use of salt or butter-rich sauces. 

These tasty condiments also are great for gift giving or neighborly sharing -- with one caution: *Although these products are relatively simple to preserve, safeguards are necessary to ensure products do not contain harmful, or even dangerous bacteria - which would not be so neighborly! *

*Colorado State University Cooperative Extension agents also suggest being wary of herb flavored vinegars and oils available at farmers' markets and other outlets where unlabeled products might be sold.* 

*Because commercially prepared vinegars and oils can be expensive, people are eager to try preserving them at home. Garlic and sundried tomatoes in oil are especially popular, but difficult to duplicate safely at home. Commercial processing methods use equipment and chemical additives (microbial inhibitors) not available to the home canner. Flavored vinegars are easier than the oils to preserve safely at home. *

Vinegars
The high acidity of vinegars prevents the growth of Clostridium botulinum bacteria, the deadly bacteria that causes botulism. *Some vinegars, however, can support the growth of E. coli bacteria, so precautions are advised. *
Precautions
Use clean sanitized jars. Immerse jars/bottles in boiling water for 10 minutes. 
Work with thoroughly cleaned herbs and produce. Dip them in a solution of one teaspoon of household bleach per six of cups water. Rinse in clear running water. 
Heat the vinegar to just below boiling. 
Place desired herb(s) in the sanitized bottles or jars and add hot vinegar. Tightly cap and store in a cool clean place for three to four weeks. 
Once the flavor is developed, strain the vinegar one or more times using damp cheesecloth or coffee filters until the vinegar is no longer cloudy. 
Pour the strained vinegar into a clean sterilized jar/bottle adding a sprig or two of fresh herbs (or berries) that have been sanitized as above. 
Seal and store in the refrigerator. For best flavor, use within three or four months. 

*Flavored oils
Infused oils and oil-based mixtures (garlic, dried tomatoes, herbs) definitely can be hazardous if not properly prepared AND refrigerated. The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) now requires that all commercial garlic-in-oil products contain specific levels of microbial inhibitors or acidifying agents such as phosphoric or citric acid. Some boutique and specialty mixtures may not contain these additives, so always check the label to be sure. 

FDA recommends that home-prepared mixtures of garlic-in-oil be made fresh for use and not left at room temperatures. Leftovers should be refrigerated and used within three weeks, or frozen or discarded. (In other parts of the country where Type E Botulism is more prevalent, 10 days is the recommended storage time limit in the refrigerator.) Remember, the growth of bacteria and toxin-causing botulism does not alter the taste or smell of the product! 

The danger of other vegetables in oil (whole chilis, fleshy vegetables or herbs) is less documented than garlic in oil. They are, however, best made fresh, then refrigerated and used within 10 days. To ensure safety, dried tomatoes and herbs in oil also should be stored in the refrigerator for up to 10 days. *

Experimenting with one's favorite herb flavors is a creative cook's prerogative. One chef made infusions with basil, peppers and garlic in olive oil, which he used for salads, lean chicken and fish dishes. He suggested vanilla oil for lobster and juniper oil for venison.


----------



## spryte (Nov 28, 2004)

I have some mushrooms in the fridge that I have to do something with 'today'.  I had no idea they could be frozen!  Do they still seem like fresh when using them from the freezer? (for cooking... not on salad or anything that you'd 'need' fresh)


----------



## marmalady (Nov 28, 2004)

Spryte, I'd saute them up first, then freeze.


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 28, 2004)

Spryte.  I just freeze them....no sauteeing.  

I use them in stews, soups, whatever, just from the freezer.  Of course, the texture is not like fresh, but the flavor is still there.


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for your ideas....I will always slice/chop/freeze a few red peppers when they are on sale at the grocery but I never thought of the others....I almost always have onions and celery on hand, but if freezing doesn't affect them for cooked dishes - that's a great idea!  Even the mushrooms - slice in the egg slicer and flat freeze, then stow in a zip lock!


----------



## honeybee (Nov 28, 2004)

When I have Spryte's dilemma (have a little bit if mushrooms and I've got to do something with them today) I combine them with bits of odds and ends such as last of the scallions or the last tomato or some bits of bell pepper, etc. and cook some rice and then make some fried rice.


----------



## spryte (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks!  I'll give it a try!


----------



## honeybee (Nov 28, 2004)

Spryte, what do you mean by "you're not licking toads"? Explain your reply, please.


----------



## keen kook (Nov 30, 2004)

honeybee said:
			
		

> Spryte, what do you mean by "you're not licking toads"? Explain your reply, please.



Hi Honeybee,

I couldn't help "sricking my nose in"!  That wasn't Spryte's reply - that's a "quote" which you will see at the end of each message he/she posts.

Hope this helps?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2004)

honeybee said:
			
		

> Spryte, what do you mean by "you're not licking toads"? Explain your reply, please.



i stick my nose in too, if that's ok. honeybee, it's a quote from a simpson's episode. homer was licking toads to try to hallucinate, and when he was asked if he was doing it, he replied, "i'm not not licking toads"...


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 2, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> honeybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's one of my all time favorite episodes!

Now to call in a pledge to public television...   

John


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 2, 2004)

The Simpsons are wonderful and all, but does anybody have any lazy food prep hints?

Please?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2004)

sorry choc. to get back on topic, about the only prep that i do ahead of time is make a few spice and herb combinations or rubs that i use fairly often and store them in old spice jars in the rack for quick access. like a pork chop rub made from crushed black peppercorns and allspice berries, blended with garlic powder and sea salt. or my roasted chicken rub, which is sweet paprika/garlic powder/onion powder/salt and pepper. or an italian dried herb blend - oregano/basil/thyme/savory/bay leaves.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 2, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> Anyways, if you want to skin out your garlic while watching TV, you can douse it in olive oil and this "preserve it", while getting "flavoured olive oil" in the process...and of course the garlic is "usable" at any given place, time or opportunity, and if a bit "mushy", can still be minced or grated...adding the miniscule amount of EVOO that this carries to a "recipe" is pretty much ignorable to the bigger picture...




Like Andy said...

This is potentially very dangerous.  Oil is not a storage medium for any fresh herb or other ingredient, including garlic.  It is an excellent medium for botulism, which can be fatal.

If you infuse oil with a fresh ingredient, make sure it is kept refrigerated and use w/in 2 weeks or toss it.  The only safe way to infuse oil for longer term use is to boil it for a period dependent on your altitude, which is not at all easy to do at home, or to properly acidify it (which involves an exact measurement and some research).  

Some folks in FL recently contracted botulism (supposedly) from a botched botox job.  It's pretty horrifying thing to be poisoned by. Not worth the risk, IMO.

There is a wealth of info on this -- here is a start:  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=oil+garlic+botulism&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## jennyema (Dec 2, 2004)

I keep a ziplock of veggie peels and scraps, mushrooms, herbs, etc. and use it to make stock.

Freeze wine in cup portions or in ice cube tray.

Freeze leftover tomato paste in T portions.

Freeze chicken breasts or pork chops in brine.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 2, 2004)

Good ones guys!  

I am taking notes [cutting and pasting]!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 2, 2004)

Chocolate Chef, if you have extra down time you can come do some advance prep in my kitchen!

Great ideas, and I will use some--thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 2, 2004)

Just a quick word about garlic/oil combinations.  Yes, they can be potentially dangerous.  If I know a day ahead that I will want a flavored oil - say rosemary and garlic to sauté chicken, or basil garlic or whatever - I will inundate a small container with garlic and the herb/s of choice for a day or two - I especially like to do this to make vinaigrettes or sautéing oils.  I only make enough for the purpose.

*Now - about food prep - * - I need to do this more often.  I love prep work though - it's the relaxing part to me - but sometimes I just don't want to - like you said chocolatechef!!!!

I will be using your techniques in the future!!!  The only "real" prep work I do is when I buy large quantities of chicken, hamburger, or pork roasts, etc., is I freeze 1# bags of hamburger, freeze 6 thighs in a bag or 4 breasts in a bag, cut the pork roast into portions for 1 meal, etc., etc.  

On a more weekly basis when I go to the grocery store I will wash and keep celery in a covered container in water, same with green pepper slices, radishes, carrots (I know I'm forgetting some) - I change the water every couple days - they last MUCH longer than just in the crisper - where they can sometimes go limp.

I cut up the fruits I buy (except bananas and apples) if they are ripe and keep those in the fridge in see-through containers - ready to eat.  My son likes his fruit cold and this saves me from cleaniing up his mess!!!!

I need to get rid of some stuff in my freezer and stock up on onions, mushrooms, peppers, garlic, etc.  Thanks chocolatechef!!!!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 2, 2004)

Since I'm the only meat eater in the house, and I love a little 'demi' sauce on my steak now and then, I make up a batch of it, then pour it into ice cube trays and freeze; when frozen, i pop the cubes into a ziplock and keep them frozen.  When my steak is cooked, I just pop one of the cubes into the pan for my 'instant' sauce!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 2, 2004)

Ya know, I don't think I even have any ice cube trays anymore.  The last few refrigerators I've lived with had icemakers, so I bet I gave the trays to Goodwill or Amvets or someone.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 2, 2004)

I do what kitchenelf does with chicken breasts and hamburger.  If I need an egg yolk and not the white, you can save the whites by freezing them one per compartment in an ice cube try.  Once they're frozen you can pop them out and store them in a freezer bag.  It's a great way to portion them out for using them later.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 2, 2004)

two words - Dollar Store!  8)


----------



## mudbug (Dec 2, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> two words - Dollar Store!  8)



good idear, elfie.  And there's one just down the street......


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 2, 2004)

Oh Boy!  More great ideas!  Keep them coming please.

Pretty soon, when I am tired, I will have my mise en place without having to do it at all!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 2, 2004)

When I cooked for a living I was nicknamed Mrs. Mise en place  :roll:   I'm still adamant about it!! lol


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Ya know, I don't think I even have any ice cube trays anymore.  The last few refrigerators I've lived with had icemakers, so I bet I gave the trays to Goodwill or Amvets or someone.



hmmm, just pour the demi-glace in the ice-maker... that would be pretty neat.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 2, 2004)

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~


----------



## marmalady (Dec 2, 2004)

Demi sorbet, anyone?


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 2, 2004)

lol

savory iced tea


----------



## keen kook (Dec 3, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> two words - Dollar Store!  8)



Two more words, "Family Dollar"! 

I freeze surplus wine in ice cube trays to use in cooking. This does not happen very often(having surplus wine I mean)!


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 3, 2004)

Good idea!!!!!


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 10, 2004)

If you are sqeezing citrus fruit for juice, but don't need the zest or peel at the time, remove it anyway and freeze it for later use.  Use a zester or a vegetable peeler to remove the skin, not the pith.

Or, place strips of zest from a orange, or lemon, or lime in a canning jar, and pour vodka over it to cover.  Mature in a refrigerator for 6 to 8 months,  add the vodka to drinks, or stir a tablespoonful into desserts such as fruit salad, ice cream, or chocolate mousse.

Or add the strips to a container of sugar and store for at least 3 days before using for a citrus flavored sugar.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 10, 2004)

Here is another one I like.

Dry leftover bread to make bread crumbs in the oven til completely dry.  Crush them either by hand or in a food processor.  You can either freeze them - they will keep up to 6 months; or store them in a jar for about a month.

Or make croutons for stuffing by cutting the bread in cubes before lightly oiling/buttering and then drying them.  I like to freeze these because of the oil and add chopped fresh herbs, chicken bouillon granules, chopped onions, and chopped celery.  You have stuffing already made to use for your steak roll, your chicken or turkey, or your pork chops.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 10, 2004)

If you have to make one pie crust, why not triple or quaduple the recipe, and freeze the rest for later use.

Just remember:
Pie crust dough freezes better in a ball than rolled-out dough. A ball takes up little room in the freezer and it won't be broken when you shove in another half gallon of ice cream. Wrap the dough tightly in plastic wrap. Thaw at room temperature, in the plastic to prevent it from drying out, until only slightly chilled. Proceed with your pie.


I do the same thing with biscuits.  I make tons of them, and freeze them on a cookie sheet.  Then I place them in bags for the freezer.  When I want a couple for breakfast, that is all I take out.  I let them thaw a little [maybe 20 minutes or so] on top of the pre-heating range, then bake them.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 10, 2004)

You are just full of good ideas today, choc!  Thanks for the tips.  LOL about shoving the next half gallon of ice cream in (always happens around here).


----------



## marmalady (Dec 10, 2004)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> I do the same thing with biscuits.  I make tons of them, and freeze them on a cookie sheet.  Then I place them in bags for the freezer.  When I want a couple for breakfast, that is all I take out.  I let them thaw a little [maybe 20 minutes or so] on top of the pre-heating range, then bake them.



CC - Really?  And the biscuits are just as luscious?  I've been trying to figure out how to make these for post-Christmas dinner with DH's family, 'cause I just won't have time to do them 'a la minute'!  TY SOOOOOO MUCH!


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 11, 2004)

I had 2 biscuits at 7pm last night, and at 6pm, I had just taken the bag out of the freezer.  I put them on an ungreased cookie sheet and set them on top of the range.  At about 6:30 or so, I pre-heated the oven.

They were tender, golden, and rose nicely.  I think because they are cold when going in the oven, they bake a few minutes more [I bake them at 475], but they are great.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 11, 2004)

Waaaaay cool!  You will be in our Christmas blessings!


----------



## Audeo (Dec 11, 2004)

Definately copying and pasting the pages here!    TONS of helpful ideas for me, for which I thank you all!

By the way, greetings and best wishes to all!!!


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 11, 2004)

We need your lazy food prep ideas too Audeo.  I know you have tons...when you get a chance to, post them.


Merry Christmas!


----------

